# Diesel Questions on the New 2014 TD



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry to be off topic but where are you from and or live?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

No. Its good for 10000 miles or 16000km. You just top it up every oil change and you'll be good


----------



## Hemphill (Jul 7, 2014)

Thats good to know, Thanks! Southeast Missouri is where I'm from


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its designed to have enough def to last between oil changes for convenience 

top it off whenever you want/convenient for you as long as its not empty

at 35% left itll show on the DIC, IF YOU SCROLL THRU AND LOOK....it doesnt pop up as a warning like the ICY ROAD thing does...

from 35%, itll count down til it says xx miles to go

if you fail to add def still, itll derate the car


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your CTD!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Im at 12k miles right now with original factory def fill and am at 24% remaining, it lasts awhile...


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine seems to take a gallon and a half a 7000 miles. I think its a four gallon tank. Go to the truckstops if they have DEF at the pump. It will be the cheapest route. 2.57 gallon.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello and welcome, I put 2.5 gallon of DEF at my oil change interval of 6K miles.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze CTD.


----------



## attrapereves (Jan 6, 2014)

Is this fluid available at most any auto parts store or is it recommended to get it from GM?


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

most auto parts stores carry it and I've even bought some in walmart


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

attrapereves said:


> Is this fluid available at most any auto parts store or is it recommended to get it from GM?


I have used Blue Def after my free service. GOt it at Advance Auto Parts, about $12 for 2.5 gallons.


----------

